# [CLOSED] Marshal is crafting Ironwood Bed!



## Allytria (Apr 10, 2020)

Marshal is currently crafting the Ironwood Bed! If you want to get the recipe from him, please let me know!

i am looking for NMT’s, hybrids, pink furniture, and outdoorsy items

Rules

-I will send codes in groups of TWO

-Please check map and head to their home!

-Drop fees at the Fees/Tip drop off area, left then up from the airport. (This includes Hybrids, please plant them here!)



Thank you!

c:


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey could I come by? I’ll leave a nmt


----------



## drchoo (Apr 10, 2020)

Would like to visit!


----------



## Chibin (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I visit?  Can tip NMT as well


----------



## angelcore (Apr 10, 2020)

hi would love to visit, can tip NMT!


----------



## mondaayss (Apr 10, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to go please


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 10, 2020)

May I visit please


----------



## Restin (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I drop in?


----------



## eremurus (Apr 10, 2020)

Could I come please?


----------



## Allytria (Apr 10, 2020)

Sending some codes in small groups now!


----------



## absol (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I come by please? I can bring hybrids!


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 10, 2020)

HELLO AGAIN! Can I come visit (again)?


----------



## sammiguu (Apr 10, 2020)

hey! may i come visit? i could leave pink and black lilies!


----------



## Allytria (Apr 10, 2020)

Sending more codes ^^


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Apr 10, 2020)

would love to visit ! c:


----------



## MollyMakAttack (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to visit!!


----------



## cherrygirl (Apr 10, 2020)

I would to come visit


----------



## Rosebaygal (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## Neopet (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to come! I'll bring a tip : )


----------



## Sakuranbo (Apr 10, 2020)

Would love to stop by ;u; I can bring some hybrids!


----------



## swagdra (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to visit! i can bring hybrids


----------



## Allytria (Apr 10, 2020)

Going to walk the dogs after this group, then I will do some more!


----------



## GereGere (Apr 10, 2020)

would love to visit !


----------



## shinobirain (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi are they still available!


----------



## Xinyiki (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to drop by if you’re still accepting! Will leave a nmt as tip ^^


----------



## TheLostEmpire (Apr 10, 2020)

Could I come by, I'll bring 4 pink hyacanths


----------



## Allytria (Apr 10, 2020)

Starting up again


----------



## mayorofwaldosia (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello! I'd love to visit. How long are you open?


----------



## Allytria (Apr 10, 2020)

mayorofwaldosia said:


> Hello! I'd love to visit. How long are you open?


Most likely until he stops c: hoping to get ss many people in as I can!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## shinobirain (Apr 10, 2020)

shinobirain said:


> Hi are they still available!


Are you still accepting people to come in?


----------



## Allytria (Apr 10, 2020)

shinobirain said:


> Are you still accepting people to come in?


Yes! Sending out codes slowly but surely!


----------



## theviolentlolita (Apr 10, 2020)

hey, if he is still crafting i'd love to swing by!


----------



## Allytria (Apr 10, 2020)

A lot of people are offline right now and not coming with their code so I will be moving onto people online

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020

Oh shoot he stopped crafting now. Sorry if I didn’t get to you! I open these a lot though so keep a lookout <3


----------

